# CPU Cooler for Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.4 GHz (Prescott)



## Kannan (Jun 17, 2012)

For the past 6 years my Intel Pentium 4 (550) HT 3.4 GHz (Prescott) CPU Cooler was working fine, for the past couple of months the fan speed is not able to cross 2000 RPM while previously it use to idle at 3500 RPM and go as much as 4100 RPM at high loads.

Now the CPU core goes at 78 degree when idle and does a thermal shutdown. Tried 3 OEM coolers + Thermal Pastes and all of them are not able to cool the CPU. But all these fans are limited to max of 2000 RPM.

Currently I am searching for a CPU cooler for my prescott processor and need suggestions.

Budget limit is 2000 rupees and can be flexible by around 500 to 1000 rupees.

PS: Since this is a prescott series processor it needs higher cooling than other processors. Also the normal idle temperature of this processor is 55 to 60 degrees and high load temperature is nearly 70 degrees.

Please suggest a CPU cooler.


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ your's is a LGA 775 or scoket 478 based cpu ?? which mobo do you have ( make and model no. ? ) ??

if it's a LGA 775 based cpu you can get a CM Hyper TX3 Evo at 1.45k.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like a socket 478 based CPU. If it really is, then you have no option other than OEM coolers.


----------



## Kannan (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for responding. CPU socket is LGA775 and mobo is Asus P5AD2E-Premium.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 18, 2012)

Get Hyper TX-3 as suggested above by TG.  

Your rig is quite old one so its better if you can increase your budget and get: 
* Intel PDC G620 -- 3.3k 
* AsRock H61 board -- 2.8k 

That will run cooler with increased performance.


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ he has around 3k budget ( max ) for the cooler alone - so if he is really interested to go for a new config then getting Deep Cool FROSTWIN @ 2.7k makes more sense IMO or else for the OLD cpu alone Hyper TX3 is more than enough.


----------



## Minion (Jun 19, 2012)

Go with Saswat since you Desktop is old enough It will give you good upgrade path.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

Frostwin would be overkill IMO.
Hyper 212 EVO would be a vfm choice @2.1K


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 22, 2012)

PENTIUM G620 + ASUS P8H61 M LX + CORSAIR Value Ram 4 GB DDR3 = 7.3K .


----------



## Minion (Jun 22, 2012)

Kannan,
Add 4k more to you budget and get pentium g620 and mobo and ram suggested by sainatarajan.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 23, 2012)

He has mentioned strict budget. OP Get Cooler master TX 3 suggested by Topgear.


----------

